# +p



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

Can I shot +p n my xd4 xd45,ruger 345, sigma 9mm,hi power thinks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*Yes Grasshopper*

sure you can _shoot_ +p rounds in your xd4 (whatever the hell that is) xd45,ruger 345, sigma 9mm,hi power if you want to wear out your gun faster by putting useless macho ammunition into it that serves no real purpose for new shooters and most expereicned shooters other than being able to tell the guy next to you that you're shooting +p ammo to which he will just nod smile look at your target and either be impressed or laugh to himself .... most like the latter

:smt171:smt171:smt171


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I think Todd is trying to tell you that you would be better served with standard loads.

In this day of hard to get ammo high cost +P's might be the only thing on the shelf. If you can and wish to afford the stuff it will work in most newer guns. You need to verify the particular gun in question is capable of handling it, not by asking on the forums but by reading your operating manual. If you don't have an operators manual most manufacturers make them available on line.

If you make the wrong choice you could end up with pieces of metal in your fingers and hand. You make your choices and take your chances.

For what it's worth, Todd and I do not use the stuff cause it is unnecessarily hard on our equipment.

Enjoy

tumbleweed


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...But wait...there's more...
Using +P ammunition is not only hard on your guns, but it's also hard on you. You are a beginner, and you are having quite enough trouble hitting accurately as it is. Why add the extra complication of a sharper, stronger, harder-to-control recoil impulse and the flinch that almost invariably will result?
Save your experiments with +P ammunition for after you have gained lots more experience.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> I think Todd is trying to tell you that you would be better served with standard loads.


Yup. I was just trying to use it without any sentence structure or punctuation like the original post; which is damn near impossible me.



TOF said:


> For what it's worth, Todd and I do not use the stuff cause it is unnecessarily hard on our equipment.


That's fore sure. I don't have many guns, but I do have a fair amount of money (for me) invested in them. I don't need to do anything to them to shorten their lifespan.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The new post tells me our attempt to lead to water didn't cause water to be consumed.

I should not have confused the issue Todd by attempting to interpret for you. :anim_lol: My interpretation was woefully inadequate as all the horsey did was :horsepoo:

Enjoy

tumbleweed


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

TOF said:


> For what it's worth, Todd and I do not use the stuff cause it is unnecessarily hard on our equipment.


Wow no kidding??

I mean, good reason not to use it. I'm just surprised.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> The new *CLOSED* post tells me our attempt to lead to water didn't cause water to be consumed.


Edited it for you. :smt033W

Water was not consumed, swam in, or even looked at. :smt092


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> Wow no kidding??
> 
> I mean, good reason not to use it. I'm just surprised.


Would you be surprised if we said that Top Fuel Dragsters experience a greater engine failure rate than the typical to and from work sedan?

Perhaps an extreme example but a valid one.

Thanks for the correction Todd.

:smt1099

tumbleweed


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

literaltrance said:


> Wow no kidding??
> 
> I mean, good reason not to use it. I'm just surprised.


Yeah if you use +p ammo a lot then it can wear a weapon down faster. It's like driving your car/truck everywhere at 80 mp/h The harder you push a machine the more wear occurs. Think about the extra pressure you're putting the weapon through. Slides smack frames harder..Everything has to work harder.

That being said people that use +p stuff for carry wont see that wear too much unless you are using your +P carry ammo pretty often.Much of The homegrown ammo I use I try to achieve the same pressures and speeds that I'm carrying because I think that's important to have the weapon function the same but I don't use any +P HP stuff. I know a lot of reloaders that download their practice ammo and I really don't like that idea. I think your teaching muscles something that will not help you in a bad situation.

Rule of thumb is though.. a candle that burns twice as bright...burns half as long. :smt033


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I personally carry +p rounds for carry only... and only in the winter months (hopefully better penetration through heavy clothes and coats worn in the cooler months of the year)... I rarely ever shoot the stuff for practice, just every once in a while to remind myself of the difference in recoil. Now that it's back to being warmer outside, I carry a standard HP load (Winchester Ranger).


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Hehe, I think everyone misunderstood my post. I was surprised both TOF and Todd do not use +p (even for carry if I am reading the posts correctly). I am fully aware of the accelerated wear to a weapon from using +p ammo.  Nevertheless, I do squeeze off a few +p shots at the range just so it's not 100% foreign to me; I do carry the stuff after all.

JS, I find it interesting you consider Winchester Ranger a "standard" load. Granted, the 40S&W Ranger ammo I've shot wasn't labeled +p but I noticed a considerable flash and recoil when compared to heavier target loads of the same caliber. One of my friends who was SWAT for a local county gave me a couple boxes. Due to the increased flash/recoil I thought it was some sort of "special LE-only ammo :smt046" but then I found some more online and it ended up doing the same things. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> Hehe, I think everyone misunderstood my post. I was surprised both TOF and Todd do not use +p (even for carry if I am reading the posts correctly).


I won't answer for TOF, but you are reading the post correctly for me. +p ammo doesn't go near my gun. The "standard" stuff is just fine, IMO.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I use a 40 so don't need +P. A 40 has more standard muzzle energy than the 9 or 45. If I need more for a walk in the woods or whatever I will just carry my real .357 Mag GP100 revolver. Beyond that I go to a rifle. You don't want me to have to use one of those.

tumbleweed


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

literaltrance said:


> ... I find it interesting you consider Winchester Ranger a "standard" load. Granted, the 40S&W Ranger ammo I've shot wasn't labeled +p but I noticed a considerable flash and recoil when compared to heavier target loads of the same caliber. One of my friends who was SWAT for a local county gave me a couple boxes. Due to the increased flash/recoil I thought it was some sort of "special LE-only ammo :smt046" but then I found some more online and it ended up doing the same things. Maybe it's just me.


The +P being talked about here refers to 9mm & 45acp. 40S&W is already a high pressure load - no +P necessary.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

James NM said:


> The +P being talked about here refers to 9mm & 45acp. 40S&W is already a high pressure load - no +P necessary.


Righto. I was just commenting on the "standard" loads (i.e. not labeled +P) of 40S&W Winchester Ranger seems to be pretty hot. I noticed the same thing with Fiocchi 40S&W FMJ. Lots more flash and kick than WWB or Magtech. Unfortunately I don't have a chrono so I can't say for sure but it sure feels like Ranger and Fiocchi has an extra 100fps on it.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

literaltrance said:


> Righto. I was just commenting on the "standard" loads (i.e. not labeled +P) of 40S&W ...


What I am saying is 9 & 45 are "low pressure" rounds, so to speak. You can get them in +P (9 & 45) and +P+ (9).

40 is already a high pressure round. No such thing as +P or +P+ in 40 S&W. That's not to say that different powders, bullets, quantity & sizes wont make a difference in the way different ammo shoots.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> Righto. I was just commenting on the "standard" loads (i.e. not labeled +P) of 40S&W Winchester Ranger seems to be pretty hot. I noticed the same thing with Fiocchi 40S&W FMJ. Lots more flash and kick than WWB or Magtech. Unfortunately I don't have a chrono so I can't say for sure but it sure feels like Ranger and Fiocchi has an extra 100fps on it.


I don't use Fiocchi but know that Ranger chrono's 100 FPS faster than many other loads. I just happen to have a chrono.

If you look at a load chart you will find that "Standard" loads can vary by 100FPS or more within the low to high charge range reccomended for a given powder.

Custom loads can achieve higher velocities per bullet weight than Rangers and still be within SAMMI specs.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

TOF said:


> I don't use Fiocchi but know that Ranger chrono's 100 FPS faster than many other loads. I just happen to have a chrono.
> 
> If you look at a load chart you will find that "Standard" loads can vary by 100FPS or more within the low to high charge range reccomended for a given powder.
> 
> Custom loads can achieve higher velocities per bullet weight than Rangers and still be within SAMMI specs.


Haha! Lucky guess I suppose. Thanks for the info


----------

